# software - ram löschen...?



## Einfach nur Ich (11. Mai 2003)

Hi

welche zuverlässigen programme würdet ihr mir empfehlen, mit denen man den Arbeitsspeicher entleeren kann?

bye


----------



## Tim C. (11. Mai 2003)

*FreeRAM* (http://www.bysoft.com/freeram.html)



> FreeRAM is a program that frees up ram manually or automatically. It shows current memory status , memory load and CPU usage graphically. Best of all, it is completely free.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (11. Mai 2003)

RamBooster



> With RamBooster you can continuously monitor
> the amount of RAM.
> If the amount of free RAM goes too low,
> free more with RamBooster.
> RamBooster can do this automatically if you wish.



^^
auch ganz nett.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Mai 2003)

Wie gesagt RamBooster -> http://www.sci.fi/~borg/rambooster/index.htm oder FreeMem -> http://www.htk.fi/public/akirjavainen/ (riesige 17 kb groß) ...


----------



## Fabian H (12. Mai 2003)

CPUCool hat auch eine Speicher-aufräum-funktion:
Funktionen -> Windowsspeicher periodisch aufräumen


----------



## ziriander (14. Mai 2003)

hi, 

mich würde es noch interessieren, wozu es gut ist den arbeitsspeicher zu entleeren?

merci
ziriander


----------



## Fabian H (14. Mai 2003)

Geschwindigkeitsvorteil?
Die Auslagerungsdatei wird nicht so stark belastet!


----------

